# bird photography



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

found this article on the fstoppers blog - nice pics and good tech wrap-up:


Photographing Birds Of Prey At A Local Bird Sanctuary | Fstoppers


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! That guy's taken some phenomenal pics indeed ray: - I'm still kicking myself for not yet getting to my nearest Bird-of-Prey centre (*Eagle Heights*) with my latest camera :sigh:.... this year for definite though, even if Mrs WereBo can't make it for whatever reason, health or just too busy crafting.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This guy is kind of quirky, but he has amazing bird photos: Arthur Morris/BIRDS AS ART


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice find Marty, as you say some quirky shots, but still stunning nonetheless


----------

